# Size Breaker for Electric Stove and Dryer



## srloren (Jun 8, 2015)

Can these both be on the same breaker, they are both 220 volts. If so what size breaker?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

No. Separate circuits. Usually minimum 40 amps for a range, 30 amps for a dryer.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not an electrician, but I believe the advice given so far might easily be misinterpreted.

Yes, the L1 and L2 power lines are on separate "breakers", but my understanding is that those breakers need to be "ganged together" so that you can't trip either breaker off without tripping them both off. That is, you need a dual breaker for both an electric stove and an electric clothes dryer, and that means that both breakers have to be directly above or below one another on the same side of the panel. At least, that's my understanding of what's required here in Manitoba where I live.

Also, my understanding is that "apartment size" electric stoves (which are only 24 inches wide) typically require 40 amp service, whereas a normal size residential stove (which is 30 inches wide) typically require 50 amp service. The difference is both because of the larger bake and broil elements in the oven and because apartment size ranges will only have one 8 inch surface element and three 6 inch surface elements instead of two 6 inch and two 8 inch on a residential size stove. But, apparently there is no plug and receptacle configuration for a 220 Volt 40 Amp cable, and so the 220 Volt 50 Amp plug and receptacle configuration is used for apartment size electric stoves. So, if the OP is going to be using a 220 Volt 50 Amp plug and receptacle on his/her stove, wouldn't it also just make sense to use a cable rated at 50 Amps going to the stove as well as a 50 amp dual breaker in the electrical panel (provided the electrical panel is rated for the extra 10 amps)? That way, even if the OP has an apartment size stove now, he can always buy a fill size residential stove (30 inch) and plug it in without being limited by the cable and breakers in his panel.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'm not an electrician, but I believe the advice given so far might easily be misinterpreted.


Not at all. Brric's advice is short, to the point, and correct.




Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Yes, the L1 and L2 power lines are on separate "breakers", but my understanding is that those breakers need to be "ganged together" so that you can't trip either breaker off without tripping them both off. That is, you need a dual breaker for both an electric stove and an electric clothes dryer, and that means that both breakers have to be directly above or below one another on the same side of the panel. At least, that's my understanding of what's required here in Manitoba where I live.
> 
> Also, my understanding is that "apartment size" electric stoves (which are only 24 inches wide) typically require 40 amp service, whereas a normal size residential stove (which is 30 inches wide) typically require 50 amp service. The difference is both because of the larger bake and broil elements in the oven and because apartment size ranges will only have one 8 inch surface element and three 6 inch surface elements instead of two 6 inch and two 8 inch on a residential size stove. But, apparently there is no plug and receptacle configuration for a 220 Volt 40 Amp cable, and so the 220 Volt 50 Amp plug and receptacle configuration is used for apartment size electric stoves. So, if the OP is going to be using a 220 Volt 50 Amp plug and receptacle on his/her stove, wouldn't it also just make sense to use a cable rated at 50 Amps going to the stove as well as a 50 amp dual breaker in the electrical panel (provided the electrical panel is rated for the extra 10 amps)? That way, even if the OP has an apartment size stove now, he can always buy a fill size residential stove (30 inch) and plug it in without being limited by the cable and breakers in his panel.


Nestor, I think you missed the point. 

The OP is not asking if he needs a double-pole breaker. He is asking if a stove and dryer can share a circuit. The answer is a big no. 

Also, your assumptions about a range circuit are off as well. Under the NEC you can serve any household cooking appliance rated 12kW or less with a 40A circuit. If you like I can provide all the related code info, but since you are in Canada I don't think this would be relevant.

The only time I run a 50A or 60A circuit is if the appliance specs call for it.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Not at all. Brric's advice is short, to the point, and correct.
> 
> Nestor, I think you missed the point.
> 
> The OP is not asking if he needs a double-pole breaker. He is asking if a stove and dryer can share a circuit. The answer is a big no.


Oh, I'm sorry. I thought Brric was telling the OP that the two power supply wires to the stove (or dryer) simply had to be connected to different breakers.


----------

